# Worldupdate nach 2 Jahren

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier ne Kiste gefunden, welche ich zwei Jahre nicht upgedatet habe.

Meine Vorgehensweise war:

eix-sync

emerge -uav portage

Doch da gings schon nicht weiter, weil EAPI 5 nicht unterstützt wird.

Profile ist hardened/linux/amd64.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Als erstes muss ich doch portage aktuell kriegen, oder?

----------

## tazinblack

...glücklicherweise hab ich vom alten Stand einen Snapshot gemacht und kann zurück.

Es sind wohl doch schon eher 3 Jahre ohne Update.

Beim Syncen macht er das alte Profil platt. D.h. der symlink geht dann ins Leere.

Setze ich auf ein aktuelle Profil bekomme ich das:

```
emerge -uav portage

!!! Unable to parse profile: '/etc/make.profile'

!!! ParseError: Profile contains unsupported EAPI '5': '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/13.0/eapi'

!!! If you have just changed your profile configuration, you should revert

!!! back to the previous configuration. Due to your current profile being

!!! invalid, allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

Wäre noch ein altes Profile vorhanden, könnte ich evtl. erst mal mit dem portage updaten.

Ist aber leider alles bereinigt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich geb dir einen Tip: Sichere alles, was du brauchst. Also Kernel, /etc und home. Und dann installier es neu nach der Anleitung. Es hat sich einiges geändert. Du musst sowieso alles neu kompilieren. Und wenn du schon eine lauffähige Konfiguration hast, dann geht das Anpassen doch recht schnell. Kannst ja alles aus den alten Dateien übernehmen. Ich würde dir aber nicht raten, sie einfach zurückzukopieren sondern nach Anleitung manuell anzupassen. Es hat sich einiges geändert. Z.B. liegt die make.conf jetzt in /etc/portage. Eventuell hättest du dann einige Dateien doppelt an verschiedenen Stellen. Änderst dann eine und dein System verwendet die andere...

Solltest du deinen Spaß dran haben und unternehmungslustig sein, dann versuche das Update. Aber es wird deutlich länger dauern als eine Neuinstallation.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

wie gut das ich mir seinerzeit ein paar wichtige Bookmarks zu dem Thema abgelegt habe.

Ich hab nämlich auch noch so ein paar alte eingestaute Schätzchen herumliegen, für verregnete lange Winterabende mit viel Zeit und Lust...

Bin gespannt wie alt deren Installation sein mag, auf jeden Fall > 4 Jahre  :Wink: 

Bam!

http://gentooligan.blogspot.de/2012/10/to-hell-and-back-again-or-to-update-old.html

http://blog.siphos.be/2013/12/upgrading-old-gentoo-installations/

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_Gentoo

Gutes Gelingen, Taz.

----------

## tazinblack

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ich geb dir einen Tip: Sichere alles, was du brauchst. Also Kernel, /etc und home. Und dann installier es neu nach der Anleitung. Es hat sich einiges geändert. Du musst sowieso alles neu kompilieren. Und wenn du schon eine lauffähige Konfiguration hast, dann geht das Anpassen doch recht schnell. Kannst ja alles aus den alten Dateien übernehmen. Ich würde dir aber nicht raten, sie einfach zurückzukopieren sondern nach Anleitung manuell anzupassen. Es hat sich einiges geändert. Z.B. liegt die make.conf jetzt in /etc/portage. Eventuell hättest du dann einige Dateien doppelt an verschiedenen Stellen. Änderst dann eine und dein System verwendet die andere...
> 
> Solltest du deinen Spaß dran haben und unternehmungslustig sein, dann versuche das Update. Aber es wird deutlich länger dauern als eine Neuinstallation.

 

Hab ich auch schon überlegt! Inzwischen sind es auch schon zwei Maschinen. 

Danke auch für die Links, da hab ich doch wieder was dazugelernt.

Wusste nicht, dass jemand alte Portagestände einfriert.

Ich denk mal drüber nach über das lange Wochenende und wünsche Euch ein schönes selbiges!

----------

## Josef.95

Jup, als erstes sollte möglichst portage aktualisiert werden.

Erster Treffer im Forum wenn man nach EAPI5 sucht --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7537268.html#7537268 (sollte vermutlich funktionieren).

Ansonsten schau zb auch im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-988038-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-eapi5.html

Viel Erfolg  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

Ich hab da was interessanten in den News gefunden beim Update einer anderen Maschine:

```
2014-03-12-profile-eapi-5

  Title                     Profile EAPI 5 requirement

  Author                    Zero_Chaos <zerochaos@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2014-03-02

  Revision                  1

The Gentoo Council has decided that the entire profile tree will be

updated to require EAPI=5 support.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/council/meeting-logs/20140114.txt

For all non-deprecated profiles this requirement has already been in

place for over one year. If you have updated your system at any point

during 2013, and followed the instructions in the profile deprecation

warnings (which cannot really easily be overlooked), and are running an

up-to-date portage version, there is absolutely nothing that you need

to do now.

If you are running an installation that has not been updated for more

than a year, the portage tree you have just updated to may be

incompatible with your portage version, and the profile you are using

may be gone.

It is still possible to upgrade, following these simple steps:

1.) Do not panic.

2.) Download a portage snapshot from

        http://dev.gentoo.org/~zerochaos/snapshots

3.) Unpack the snapshot to ~/tmp

4.) If you are not already, become root

5.) # rsync --recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --force \

        --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable \

        --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages \

        --verbose --progress --omit-dir-times /tmp/portage /usr/portage

6.) # chown portage.portage -R /usr/portage

6.) If needed, set your profile to a modern one (typically named 13.0)

7.) # eselect profile list

8.) # eselect profile set <desired profile>

9.) emerge --update --oneshot portage

Now that you have a modern copy of portage, you can go back to updating

your system as usual. Please update your system at LEAST twice a year

to avoid issues like this in the future.

Thanks for flying Gentoo.

```

Hatte ich noch gar nicht gelesen.

Hab wohl zu viel um die Ohren  :Sad: 

Aber ich denke ich versuch das mal!

----------

## musv

Punkt 1 find ich cool.   :Cool: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *musv wrote:*   

> Punkt 1 find ich cool.  

 

Seit mittlerweile bestimmt 6 Jahren versuche ich meinem Chef als generelle Grundregel für alle IT-spezifischen Problemsituationen das berühmte "Don't panic!" wie in "The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy"  anzugewöhnen.

Leider, oder inzwischen würde ich das fast als glücklicherweise ansehen, funktioniert das nicht!

Hat doch gewisse Vorteile, wenn man dann wie aus Zauberhand doch noch die Situation retten kann.   :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Ich hijacke mal Deinen Thread. Bei mir kommt seit einiger längerer Zeit:

```
WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.

WARNING: 'portageq envvar PORTDIR_OVERLAY' is deprecated. Use 'portageq repositories_configuration' instead.
```

Was muss ich da wo ändern?

----------

